# Ibanez 2008 Catalogue



## Ryan (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.t3-kundenserver.de/htmlpages/redasys/_core/databases/t_meinl-uploads/e-git_2008-mini.pdf


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jan 11, 2008)

Ryan FTW again

thanks for the GAS you bastard 

...holy shit, the studioforce models look awesome

DAMNIT!


----------



## Decipher (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks dude! Gotta say though, Ibby's 08 catalogue to me is rather dissapointing!


----------



## Krunch (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the link!

I have to agree. With the impressive ESP and Schecter lineups so far this year, Ibanez looks like they missed the boat.

Edit: The new trem looks great. for 6 strings at least. 8 string back for another year, Xiphos 7 is a welcome addition. Still not that exciting.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jan 11, 2008)

There is one Ibanez model that is really impressing me, that is the 7 string fixed bridge Xiphos!


----------



## GiantBaba (Jan 11, 2008)

Krunch said:


> Thanks for the link!.



This.

Those new Artists are sweet-looking! Also I bet that Xiphos looks spectacular in person, with the chameleon finish and all. 

Funnily enough, I forgot those Korn models even existed. They must not be selling well, I think I've only seen maybe 2 people here with them.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 11, 2008)

nothing that really interests me.. the Les paul-ish models look nice though.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ryan said:


> http://www.t3-kundenserver.de/htmlpages/redasys/_core/databases/t_meinl-uploads/e-git_2008-mini.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> edit: huge download. ~50mb.


that one is 6.2MB man

d-sonic copy is just that, a copy  the herman ri one is actually nice, purple = win, but gold = phail


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 11, 2008)

pretty boring. no new 7, no new color for s7320. boring. come on ibanez!? brick finish??


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Jan 11, 2008)

GiantBaba said:


> Funnily enough, I forgot those Korn models even existed. They must not be selling well, I think I've only seen maybe 2 people here with them.



because those inlays are lame beyond redemption.


----------



## Alpo (Jan 11, 2008)

Nothing too exciting, except of course the 24 fret S. Now, if they made that in a seven...


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 11, 2008)

I like how Ibanez is still too cheap to put real pickups even in their prestige models, while continuing to raise their prices. And now they're putting in ones that look like DiMarzio D Sonics only aren't, to further mislead people. 

Anyways, nothing interesting to be found here. ESP and Schecters catalog wins.


----------



## Piledriver (Jan 11, 2008)

double edge!


----------



## yevetz (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jan 11, 2008)

...seems they missed the beer holder off Sam's axe...



zimbloth said:


> I like how Ibanez is still too cheap to put real pickups even in their prestige models, while continuing to raise their prices. And now they're putting in ones that look like DiMarzio D Sonics only aren't, to further mislead people.
> 
> Anyways, nothing interesting to be found here. ESP and Schecters catalog wins.



You've seen BC Rich's right?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 11, 2008)

Interesting note is that they changed the specs on the Mick Thomson model this year to include Duncan Blackouts as Mick is now endorsed by Seymour Duncan. At least they didn't skimp out on that model! 

However the change to the SZ(R?) headstock looks kinda lame... I liked the rounded edges the headstock used to have and now it looks like they tried to make it half SZ and half RG. Funny... it seems like they've been doing a lot of mixing half old stuff with half new stuff on their guitars this year!  Still, the fact that they put together the Xiphos 7 = pure


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jan 11, 2008)

must admit, I'm kinda gutted Totman got the Iceman instead of his old V blade

that one had an Amott eque vibe, but with an Edge


----------



## GiantBaba (Jan 11, 2008)

Haunted Cereal said:


> because those inlays are lame beyond redemption.



Well, the APEX is at least small and out of the way.

The leather black one would have been a million times better with just the stars


----------



## Ryan (Jan 11, 2008)

I thought the brick finish thing was kinda cool


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Jan 11, 2008)

i the most interesting thing might have been the dragonforce sigs i'm curious what herman li's "custom" dimarzios will be like. the les paul shape seemed pretty nifty and a few rg's were eye catching. overall though nothing really impressive other than the new bridges which of course are on barely anything.


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 11, 2008)

I do like the new Giger model except the color of the inlay woulda looked cooler in a white color rather then the gold.

and the missing Sam Totman beer holder joke made me laugh.


----------



## oompa (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks ryan! 

a few random thoughts were that:

the dragonforce dude's guitar is actually kinda hawt!
a UV777 would do in my sofa
its really looks stupid to have SEVEN written over a 6-string neck
Satch's 1600 would be ever so awesome had it not had a plain headstock.
im a sucker for anything with sunburst finish.


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm liking the White 2550 and the white SA but for the most part it is pretty MEH. I don't really like S guitars but it is nice to see them go back to wizard necks with 24 frets on some of those


----------



## Randy (Jan 11, 2008)

I dunno... I was a little underwhelmed. Seeing the Xiphos 7 in print is kinda neat... I was 1/2 hoping to see the Iceman in 7 string form for some reason...? 

I think the other big manufacturers really raised the bar with a couple their releases, and the Ibanez one was less than groundbreaking, IMO.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Ryan! 

...

Well... Nothing much to write home about imo.
I'm a bit deceived...

I kind of like the FR and SA but that's about it. 

Why no new Universe?
Why f*ckin Dragonforce signatures?
Why is it so hard to come up with a freakin' maple neck?
Ibanez designers are sleeping at the wheel.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 11, 2008)

I owned a Apex1 for awhile and must say the Biker Black finish is awesome in person and the onlays are actually pretty cool. Besides if a guitar feels good and sounds good who really cares about the onlays of all things? But other than that, the catalouge was very dissapointing.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 11, 2008)

Interesting that they seem to be pushing the S-series much harder nowadays as their flagship model over the RG.



levelhead86 said:


> I think the other big manufacturers really raised the bar with a couple their releases, and the Ibanez one was less than groundbreaking, IMO.



I really don't agree. I think this hasn't hit as hard because we've already known about most of the catalogue - the new trems, the DragonForce sigs, the Xiphos 7 have all been talked to death in individual threads. There wasn't much left to talk about after all the talk of the new 7 and new 6's like the SV etc. so it doesn't tell us anything new with the catalogue.


----------



## Randy (Jan 11, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Interesting that they seem to be pushing the S-series much harder nowadays as their flagship model over the RG.
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't agree. I think this hasn't hit as hard because we've already known about most of the catalogue - the new trems, the DragonForce sigs, the Xiphos 7 have all been talked to death in individual threads. There wasn't much left to talk about after all the talk of the new 7 and new 6's like the SV etc. so it doesn't tell us anything new with the catalogue.



Yeah, good point.  

If wasn't for discussing all those things on here ahead of time, any one of them would've been pretty big news (Xiphos 7, new trems, etc.)


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 11, 2008)

the xiphos 7 is can has a sex. did i miss the s7320?
nevermind i found it. i thought they discontinued it.
:terrorshaking:


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 11, 2008)

the xiphos so needs a trem  maybe next year, still the only thing i really want out of that catalogue is the RGT320Q in the brown burst... i really really like those


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 11, 2008)

rgt220a owns it, oddly enough.
I might just pick up a xiphos and gut an s7320. Filler the S, add a lo pro 7 or something, put the zr in the xiphos


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jan 11, 2008)

Fancy posting the rest of the catalogue?

Like, the basses.....?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.t3-kundenserver.de/htmlpages/redasys/_core/databases/t_meinl-uploads/e-bass_2008-mini.pdf

basses


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 11, 2008)

they got rid of the natural sex finish on the SR7x series.   

OH HOLY CRAP
the SRX775 is HAWT


----------



## Groff (Jan 11, 2008)

I wanna try an E-Gen


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Jan 11, 2008)

no new 7s besides the xiphos? , and i still don't understand why herman wii deserves a signature


----------



## astrocreep (Jan 11, 2008)

Where's the special lefty supplement to the catalogue??? 

 

I crack me up sometimes!


----------



## Stitch (Jan 11, 2008)

astrocreep said:


> Where's the special lefty supplement to the catalogue???
> 
> 
> 
> I crack me up sometimes!





And then there was the EMG joke...

I'll be in the Auld Hoose come Tuesday, but you should really PM me your mobly number man!


----------



## giannifive (Jan 11, 2008)

I usually eagerly anticipate Ibanez's winter NAMM announcements, but this year I'm not too excited. The 24-fret S's are cool, as is the new Edge Zero bridge, but aside from those two innovations the rest of it is "meh."

I think this may be the year I buy an Agile...


----------



## the.godfather (Jan 11, 2008)

psychoticsnoman said:


> and i still don't understand why herman wii deserves a signature



Me either. Although the model has some nice features I suppose.

Not a bad catalogue overall. One of the better Ibanez catalogues in recent years. Some interesting new models that I'm sure will develop nicely over time. The Xiphos 7 looks cool, as do the reverse headstock Iceman models. I have to agree with most by saying that BC Rich, Schecter and ESP have definitely made a better effort though.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 11, 2008)

astrocreep said:


> Where's the special lefty supplement to the catalogue???


You'll notice that Scott hasn't keeled over and died. I'll let you draw some conclusions from that


----------



## Jason (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh look a bazillion more rg's   The RGA's look cool tho..


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 11, 2008)

Jason said:


> The RGA's look cool tho...


and the same as last year and last years last year and last years last years last year . Great guitars though 
fucking ibanez. you'll notice one thing. they has NOTBLACK HOLYSHITTS. Despite this, still a lack of (good) color choice though. goddamnit


----------



## Edroz (Jan 11, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> and the same as last year and last years last year and last years last years last year . Great guitars though
> fucking ibanez. you'll notice one thing. they has NOTBLACK HOLYSHITTS. Despite this, still a lack of (good) color choice though. goddamnit



lack of good color choice? did you see that PURPLE SA!!


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Jan 11, 2008)

> The RGA's look cool tho..



but wheres that RGA 7, too bad they didn't go with it i would have definitely bought it, especially if it was neck through


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 11, 2008)

psychoticsnoman said:


> but wheres that RGA 7, too bad they didn't go with it i would have definitely bought it, especially if it was neck through


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 11, 2008)

psychoticsnoman said:


> but wheres that RGT 7, too bad they didn't go with it i would have definitely bought it, especially if it was neck through



Fixed


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 11, 2008)

^ that too


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jan 11, 2008)

OMAR SIGNATURE MODEL!!!
*runs around like a chicken with it's head cut off*


----------



## atimoc (Jan 11, 2008)

"Do want":
-A decent MIJ hardtail seven
-The return of maple fretboards
-Matching headstocks in the Prestige RG range, not just the RG350 and the RGTs

"Dooo noot waaant":
-Edge III on a 1500&#8364; guitar (Giger, the same trem is also on the Totman sig)
-Pickups that don't correlate with the guitar's price tag at all
-That JS1600's headstock


----------



## Edroz (Jan 11, 2008)

atimoc said:


> "Do want":
> -A decent MIJ hardtail seven
> -*The return of maple fretboards  *
> -Matching headstocks in the Prestige RG range, not just the RG350 and the RGTs
> ...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 11, 2008)

that SAS32EX WH model looks way cool.
i'm glad they are expanding the s and sa series of guitars.
a lot of the new s series look awesome.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jan 11, 2008)

I wouldn't mind trying out the AJD91C NT.


----------



## Codyyy (Jan 11, 2008)

Dear Ibanez, 

Find a niche and stick with it. 

-Cody


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jan 11, 2008)

i wanna try that tele knockoff. Finally a model that's a prestige and ISN'T a strat-style body.
the new jet kings are all following in line with more of an ugly thing, but i approve whole-heartedly. 
the purple SA is teh sex. God i want a purple guitar like that now
the set-neck SAs are bad ass.
the SZR is a win for me because they put the best headstock ever on a cool guitar
that artist single cut with the gorgeous quilt looks awesome, but i dunno if its looks would hold up in person.
the xyphos looks pretty sweet and i'd definitely like to jam on one.
as much as i dislike dragonforce, i really like both of their signature guitars. nice
and like i already said, i'm psyched Omar Rodriguez Lopez got a signature. As a model i don't think i'd ever own one cuz it's totally not functional for what i like to do, but it's a really interesting unique design and i'm glad.


nothing in the catalogue immediately jumped out at me as something i want to buy as soon as possible, but i'm really glad to see ibanez branching out into new territory with more alternative model designs and not just R and S types.



Codyyy said:


> Dear Ibanez,
> 
> Find a niche and stick with it.
> 
> -Cody



Dear Ibanez

fuck that


----------



## Apophis (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Stitch (Jan 11, 2008)

Fuck all of you. I love it. Go off to your ESP worship if you want, I won't interrupt. But don't interrupt my special time with the new catalogue.

Can't wait to grab the Japanese one too.


----------



## Thomas (Jan 11, 2008)

I love the new 24-fret MIJ S. I can't decide which finish I prefer, but I'm pretty sure this will be my next guitar.


----------



## Rick (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll have to pick that up soon.


----------



## Pablo (Jan 11, 2008)

Thomas said:


> I love the new 24-fret MIJ S. I can't decide which finish I prefer, but I'm pretty sure this will be my next guitar.


Well, that's an easy one: SOL all the way!!!


----------



## nikt (Jan 11, 2008)

E-Gen for me


----------



## Stitch (Jan 11, 2008)

No idea if anyone else has picked up on it, but apparently Herman Li has a signature set of Dimarzio pickups in the E-Gen. When did that happen?


----------



## Groff (Jan 11, 2008)

Stitch said:


> No idea if anyone else has picked up on it, but apparently Herman Li has a signature set of Dimarzio pickups in the E-Gen. When did that happen?



They're probably just EVO's, but wanted to make the guitar that much more than a regular S series so it would sell. (besides the cutouts on the top horn, which I actually think is neat)


----------



## nikt (Jan 11, 2008)

Stitch said:


> No idea if anyone else has picked up on it, but apparently Herman Li has a signature set of Dimarzio pickups in the E-Gen. When did that happen?



old news

"...developed with best Dimarzio and Nintendo designers. The new Herman Li signature pickups for ultimate 'Legend of Zelda sound'"


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 11, 2008)

nikt said:


> od news
> 
> "...developed with best Dimarzio and Nintendo designers. The new Herman Li signature pickups for ultimate 'Legend of Zelda sound'"


----------



## JamesGrote (Jan 11, 2008)

Love the 24 fret S neck. Why oh why not on the S7????
And their "flagship" 7 string, RG1527, is SO boring. Still blue with standard inlays. Would it kill them to maybe change that?


----------



## Apophis (Jan 11, 2008)

nikt said:


> od news
> 
> "...developed with best Dimarzio and Nintendo designers. The new Herman Li signature pickups for ultimate 'Legend of Zelda sound'"


----------



## Durero (Jan 11, 2008)

Well the 24-fret S's really work for me.

I'll likely pick up an SV for teaching 

If you look closely at the SV page you'll see that they've developed a ZPS-FX which seems to be like a dis-engageable Zero Point. Seems to have Tremol-No-like functionality of being able to switch between floating and zero-postion with the turn of a knob. Very cool!

Oh and auto-trim locking tuners ftw!


----------



## Edroz (Jan 11, 2008)

I hear the Herman Li model comes with his new signature series Boss pedal as a free gift :


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 11, 2008)

Edroz said:


> I hear the Herman Li model comes with his new signature series Boss pedal as a free gift :



I need 2 of those.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 11, 2008)

I need at least three


----------



## Rick (Jan 11, 2008)

I can't believe the dudes in DragonForce have customs. 

I'd like that reverse headstocked Iceman in a 7.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 11, 2008)

In a world where even Avril Lavigne has a signature model, Dragonforce signature models are an improvement.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 11, 2008)

rep to you man


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the new Ibanez porn!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 11, 2008)

nikt said:


> The new Herman Li signature pickups for ultimate 'Legend of Zelda sound'"



Note to self: Look into Herman Li sig PUs..


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 11, 2008)

Man, I looked at the first page and everyone seems dissatisfied?

Maybe i'm just a hopeless fanboy but as I was scrolling through that thing, it was fucking AWESOME. The RGT6EXDX/FXs are finally available for the states eh? And all the Prestiges have Edge Zero trems now woohoo! And 24 fret Ss. And the new Iceman is fucking amazing! 24 frets, reverse headstock w/ DiMarzios? Awesome. Sure, just 1 new 7 to add but who the fuck cares, the 6ers are still great.

And Xiphos 7, YOU WILL BE MINE. 

[action=FortePenance]thinks he just came[/action]


----------



## skinhead (Jan 12, 2008)

I saw the catalog, and I say that ESP comes with better shit this year.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 12, 2008)

Xaios said:


> In a world where even Avril Lavigne has a signature model, Dragonforce signature models are an improvement.



 +1.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 12, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> Man, I looked at the first page and everyone seems dissatisfied?
> 
> Maybe i'm just a hopeless fanboy but as I was scrolling through that thing, it was fucking AWESOME. The RGT6EXDX/FXs are finally available for the states eh? And all the Prestiges have Edge Zero trems now woohoo! And 24 fret Ss. And the new Iceman is fucking amazing! 24 frets, reverse headstock w/ DiMarzios? Awesome. Sure, just 1 new 7 to add but who the fuck cares, the 6ers are still great.
> 
> ...



 I could deal without the Dragonforce sigs!!!


----------



## amonb (Jan 12, 2008)

Well that was a bit disappointing.... sad really considering that at one time Ibanez was so innovative, but where has the good stuff gone? And why do we get a fixed bridge Xiphos 7? 

I think I was more disappointed cause I looked at the ESP catalogue before this one...


----------



## skinhead (Jan 12, 2008)

Edroz said:


> I hear the Herman Li model comes with his new signature series Boss pedal as a free gift :



I thought it camed with this one


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok I only see 1 guitar in that entire catalog that I know I will buy this year and it's the 7 String Xiphos. I'm very surprised they actually made it. I can't tell what the color is supposed to be but seems like a Galaxy Chamelon black or something like that.

Edit: read the caption under the guitar, it's Gray Chameleon. D'oh!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 12, 2008)

JPMDan said:


> Ok I only see 1 guitar in that entire catalog that I know I will buy this year and it's the 7 String Xiphos. I'm very surprised they actually made it. I can't tell what the color is supposed to be but seems like a Galaxy Chamelon black or something like that.



Holy shit, it's Dan. Good to know you're still alive and kicking man


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL yeah, too much World of Warcraft is what happened to me. Pushed to the side cause school is starting soon. glad to know you still care nick.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 12, 2008)

I know some don't like it but the fixed bridge Xiphos 7 will be mine. I like fixed bridges


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 12, 2008)

JPMDan said:


> LOL yeah, too much World of Warcraft is what happened to me. Pushed to the side cause school is starting soon. glad to know you still care nick.


wow is _bad_ repeat with me, bad lol


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 12, 2008)

it's not bad, just time consuming. I'll play for 3 hours and it only feels like 5 minutes, hence alot of time has been lost on it.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 12, 2008)

Ryan said:


> http://www.t3-kundenserver.de/htmlpages/redasys/_core/databases/t_meinl-uploads/e-git_2008-mini.pdf



This is awesome, Ryan! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Ryan.  Now I want two guitars that don't exist, an RGA7 and an AJD7.

Overall it was a bit disappointing, I realise I am dreaming for most but I really was hoping to see at least one of the following.

RGA7
7 with piezos
New Universe
New K7 (without the crap inlays)
S7 with 24 frets
and now I want a AJD7 too 

[action=s7eve]realises he said he wants an AJD7 twice but he really really wants an AJD7 now.[/action]


----------



## Rick (Jan 12, 2008)

JPMDan said:


> Ok I only see 1 guitar in that entire catalog that I know I will buy this year and it's the 7 String Xiphos. I'm very surprised they actually made it. I can't tell what the color is supposed to be but seems like a Galaxy Chamelon black or something like that.
> 
> Edit: read the caption under the guitar, it's Gray Chameleon. D'oh!



Damn, dude, welcome back!


----------



## playstopause (Jan 12, 2008)

Rick said:


> Damn, dude, welcome back!





Quit that World of Warcraft!


----------



## Pauly (Jan 12, 2008)

Missed this, will have a browse now, thanks.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 12, 2008)

Stitchy, why don't you rep my ass?


----------



## playstopause (Jan 12, 2008)

skinhead said:


> Stitchy, why don't you rep my ass?



Come on, you know asking for rep or thanks is totally gay.  (oups sorry )


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 12, 2008)

Rick said:


> Damn, dude, welcome back!


 
whats up Rick, how you been bro.


----------



## Lethe (Jan 12, 2008)

If I ever see someone with that brick finish I will point and laugh. Imagine cleaning that thing...

Unless you're in a Floyd cover band and only use it for The Wall, it's  .


----------



## Blaserius (Jan 12, 2008)

Wouldnt mind having a 7 String Xiphos. Just wished it had more colors to choose from, but Im gonna wait for some picstory's to get a better look at the color.


----------



## Michael (Jan 12, 2008)

Some nice stuff. The RGT6EX, Xiphos 7 and RGR321 look pretty sweet.


----------



## Jerich (Jan 12, 2008)

I hate to inform all you guys but this is not the Final Catolog...there is stuff missing...till NAMM!!! so i need you all still to be excited!! I have seen it and am sworn to SILENCE!! Or come to NAMM 2008 and see...I will be there in the Ibby Booth!!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 12, 2008)

How come you get to be in the Ibanez booth? Lucky bastard!


----------



## El Caco (Jan 12, 2008)

Jerich said:


> I hate to inform all you guys but this is not the Final Catolog...there is stuff missing...till NAMM!!! so i need you all still to be excited!! I have seen it and am sworn to SILENCE!! Or come to NAMM 2008 and see...I will be there in the Ibby Booth!!!



And now I'm excited again.


----------



## Jerich (Jan 12, 2008)

guess everyone will find out at/after NAMM! sorry!


----------



## Rick (Jan 12, 2008)

Jerich said:


> guess everyone will find out at/after NAMM! sorry!



 

Damn it, Billy! Someone buy him a metric fuckton of booze to get him to spill.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 13, 2008)

I got 100 dollars to my name right now, anybody else in?


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 13, 2008)

skinhead said:


> Stitchy, why don't you rep my ass?



Because he just repped me in the ass.  

















Oh wait shit... 

There's more stuff to come at NAMM eh? SEXCELLENT.


----------



## Rick (Jan 13, 2008)

JPMDan said:


> I got 100 dollars to my name right now, anybody else in?



I've got about 200.


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 13, 2008)

I've got about 5.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 13, 2008)

Grr, why is NAMM still a week away...


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 13, 2008)

Edroz said:


> lack of good color choice? did you see that PURPLE SA!!



ok i missed that one. but its so annoying. its like they color code the models, as each non-black finish is only on one guitar practically
/annoyed


----------



## Aled Smith (Jan 13, 2008)

some pretty sweet stuff but no one seems to have anything extreme this year except bcrich with the Chuck S. Stealth reissue!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 13, 2008)

Aled Smith said:


> some pretty sweet stuff but no one seems to have anything extreme this year except bcrich with the Chuck S. Stealth reissue!



Xiphos 7


----------



## thedonutman (Jan 13, 2008)

hmmm, do you guys think the fact that all the artist models still use the Edge Pro says something about the Edge Zero?

I still feel left out with my Edge and Lo Pro though


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 13, 2008)

^Good point but I guess maybe because it's a new trem, artists haven't adapted to it yet? Probably not though, eh fuck if I know. I'm sure it'll be a nice trem anyway.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 13, 2008)

thedonutman said:


> hmmm, do you guys think the fact that all the artist models still use the Edge Pro says something about the Edge Zero?
> 
> I still feel left out with my Edge and Lo Pro though



Er... The E-GEN uses the Edge Zero.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 13, 2008)

If we're being told to stay interested then there had better be a new 7 or two coming.  I may have to start losing my faith in Ibanez.


----------



## Reece Fullwood (Jan 13, 2008)

Not bad sure is a shame they dont have any new ideas for rg7 production models with different finish and upgraded p/ups


----------



## Ryan (Jan 13, 2008)

I think this catalogue was the euro market one. We all know they get different goodies than we do, so i'd keep my eyes open for something else.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 13, 2008)

Ryan said:


> I think this catalogue was the euro market one. We all know they get different goodies than we do, so i'd keep my eyes open for something else.



But you really think they'll sneak in another 7? I doubt it...


----------



## Michael (Jan 13, 2008)

I hope they do another 7... a new UV in particular (dreaming).


----------



## Ryan (Jan 13, 2008)

+1 We need some new sevens. I still have the musicians friend catalogue with the "Brand New Ibanez RG7620s!" on the cover. "Available in Black, Royal Blue, and Vampire Kiss!"  (Given they used to cost $969.99 new LOL)


----------



## Michael (Jan 13, 2008)

That's about what they go for over here.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 13, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> But you really think they'll sneak in another 7? I doubt it...



Never know.. The US market for 7s might be bigger than Europe's..


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 13, 2008)

[action=Mr. S] prays like fuck for something cool like an RGA or RGT sevenstring [/action]


----------



## thedonutman (Jan 13, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> But you really think they'll sneak in another 7? I doubt it...



I think Ibanez might release some awesome USA only 7s just to screw us europeans over.


----------



## Edroz (Jan 13, 2008)

Michael said:


> I hope they do another 7... a new UV in particular (dreaming).



 

i've said this before, but i'd love to see a UV anniversary reissue similar to what they did with the RG550. 3 models, UVBK, UVPW and UVGR.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 13, 2008)

Rick said:


> I've got about 200.


 
Ok 300 for our get billy to spill the beans (Ibanez stuff not a can of beans) fund. anybody else in?


----------



## Edroz (Jan 13, 2008)

good luck with that . Billy's a good friend and bandmate and i don't even know what models are coming out


----------



## Stitch (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm going to start negrepping everyone who says Ibanez stuff isn't interesting. 

If we'd all found out last week about Ibanez, Schecter's and ESP's new models it would have gone:


1) OMG ESP 8-STRINGS I CAN HAS PLZ KTHXBAI!
2) And a very close second) OMG IBANEZ XIPHOS 7 I CAN HAS PLZ KTHX BAI!
3) OMG NEW IBANEZ TREMS I CAN TRY PLZ KTHXBAI!
4) OMG NEW SCHECTER MODELS!



















What?
4) OMG IBANEZ DRAGONFORCE SIGS I CAN T8 PLZ KTHXBAI!
5) OMG SO MUCH INTERESTING NEW STUFF I HAS GAS CAN I HAS LOTTERY TICKET FOR WIN PLZ KTHXBAI!

The fact that Ibanez released everything a few MONTHS ago means that we all know about it and are expecting it. Put it in perspective!


----------



## FYP666 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks man! I'll buy either Xiphos-7 or RG 1527 next summer...


----------



## Decipher (Jan 13, 2008)

Edroz said:


> i've said this before, but i'd love to see a UV anniversary reissue similar to what they did with the RG550. 3 models, UVBK, UVPW and UVGR.


 That would be pretty sweet!!


----------



## JKO (Jan 13, 2008)

Pretty underwhelming. A few good ones, for sure, but lots of mediocrity.

Personally, I think Ibanez is trying to do too much. Instead of having 25 great guitars, they're spread out all over the place trying to please everyone. Quantity over quality.

What are they trying to do? Where is the vision and the identity?


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 14, 2008)

Stitch ftw.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 16, 2008)

Decipher said:


> That would be pretty sweet!!


----------



## jwthompson21 (Jan 24, 2008)

There must be some financial / political problems with Ibanez, considering the 08 catalog showing. Where's the love?

Maybe I'm just picky, but I HATE the fact that Mick Thomson's guitar says SEVEN across the neck.


----------



## Rick (Jan 24, 2008)

^Me too. Not really crazy about it.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 24, 2008)

just do like bulb was gonna do, and add ab it of inlay work
semen ftw


----------



## SamSam (Jan 24, 2008)

while dreaming of a 7 string RGA or RGT ill drool over that blue 6 string SV sooo preeetty in blue


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 25, 2008)

Quick question: When will the new '08 models be available?
The new Prestige S5470 is making me drool 
and I wanna know how much it's gonna cost


----------



## Apophis (Jan 25, 2008)

2-3 months i think


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 25, 2008)

March or April, i'd gander.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks, Sebastian and Simon


----------



## Deschain (Jan 25, 2008)

Wooah!!! Loving the FR prestige. Nice!!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 25, 2008)

Didn't a guy say we should all keep our eyes peeled for new stuff at NAMM?


----------



## Xaios (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, I saw that too. I was kinda psyched, but seeing the pictures of NAMM over at Ibanezrules, I'm not exactly seeing anything too special, aside from the Xiphos 7.

Don't get me wrong, I still love Ibanez, but something is just lacking.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 25, 2008)

i didnt see anything not int he catalogs either, aside from poor joe's alien love guitar

Zorro


----------



## playstopause (Jan 25, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Didn't a guy say we should all keep our eyes peeled for new stuff at NAMM?



That would be Jerich.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree, nothing great except for the xiphos 7 string, seeing the JS20th made me wanna cry (in a bad way).


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 29, 2008)

jwthompson21 said:


> Maybe I'm just picky, but I HATE the fact that Mick Thomson's guitar says SEVEN across the neck.


 
there were 2 MT models, 1 was an exact model that he plays himself and the other was a lower cost model without the tacky seven inlay.


----------

